# Wolves on Fishlake Hightop



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone besides me ever seen or heard the wolves on the Fishlake Hightop. I seen a picture of one that a guy shot up because these wolves were killing massive amounts of sheep. I have heard them on Boulder Top as well, but I haven't heard of a confirmed sighting since 1972, when three guys from Bicknell seen a pack of 5 wolves in Dark Valley. Also, what type of wolves would these be. They claim that the last wolf packs roamed Utah in the 1930's. Here is a link from KUTV: 
[http://www.kutv.com/content/news/to...hs-Flaming-Gorge/FtIggMm3ckSspAvC9ukIzQ.cspx]
I suppose now I will have to obtain the infamous photo of this wolf that was killed on Hightop if I am going to get anyone to believe me. I'll work on getting it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe you Mr. knuckle. I heard them howl on the green by Ouray, about 6 years ago.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

This wolf was taken in Canada. The same area where the Yellowstone pack wolfs came from. :shock:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

That thing looks like a guy in a werewolf costume from some B movie!

**** that is a big puppy!

I've never heard or seen any down there by Fish Lake, but I have heard them and found their tracks up Currant Creek.
The local CO, said, "It is the official position of the state of Utah that there are NO wolves here."

Then he added that if I happened to get a shot at one of those oversized coyotes that I should make sure NOT to show it to him so that he wouldn't have to fill out any paperwork, that his bosses might not like. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Wolves have been spotted on the Henries, so I wouldn't doubt they are on the Boulders and Fish Lake areas as well. Shooting large coyotes is legal, shooting wolves is not. I have never seen a wolf outside of Yellowstone, but if I ever run into a large coyote I will do my best to roll it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Alright guys,,I've got a real hard time buying this "Wolves in Wayne county" thing.
First off, I spend one heck of a lot of time down there,, Just spent a week in Dark valley.

I have allot of friends down there including the local DWR biologist and the local cattleman
who happens to also be the top Bison outfitter on the Henrys FOREVER..........
He and his family have lived on that mountain 24/7/365 for 75 years. Hes also a lion guide.
Their family also own's land on Fishlake and runs 2000 head on and around the Hightop..

They tell me there are NO WOLVES IN WAYANE COUNTY!!!!!!!

Until the tell me different,,,,,,,,,,My belief is in them.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

horsesma said:


> This wolf was taken in Canada. The same area where the Yellowstone pack wolfs came from. :shock:


What area of Canada was that? That wolf has to be over 200 lbs, or the dude is under 5' tall, or a doctored photo maybe? :roll:

I also agree with Goofy on no Wolves in Wayne Co. yet.


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re:Goofy & Nr. Naturalist*

It has been my experience that **** doesn't know diddly squat about the Fishlake High Top and is certainly mentally challenged when it comes to the geographics of the Boulder Mtn., and he sure as hell doesn't run, nor has he ever owned nor run any "2000 head" on the Fishlake or anywhere else in the United States of America. The total number of AUM's on the Fishlake is only 2372 animals total, not counting Thousand Lake. Those AUM's are divided amongst 20+ cattlemen. I run cattle on three different mountains and I know exactly who has how many cows. He tells big stories that make him sound important and he also thinks he is quite the ****sman with married women. I know him much better that you do. Furthermore, it was a Gov't Trapper that showed me the picture of the wolf that the sheepmen killed on High Top (no cattle run on High Top or in the Han**** Flat area). It was cattlemen I'd known my whole that have reputations unlike that of **** that chased the wolves in Dark Valley 1972 ahorseback with just revolvers trying to shoot them but llost them in some deadfall. Same yourself some regret and don't believe much of what **** tells you. None of us cattlemen do!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmmmmm, Gov't Trapper ya say,, Whats the new whipper snappers name that took
Phillip Taylor's long time post..........

Or,,Wait a minute, may-be I'll make a quick phone call a get to the bottom of this.

Oh, and slam'in **** on the www IS NOT COOL!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

I have spent a considerable amount of time in the Fishlake area, and would not be surprized if there were wolves there.

Personally, I think there are few wolves spread out in several areas of Utah, probably more than people think. I feel that they have probably yet to establish large packs, and that is why we have yet to see some of the same destruction of game such as that in Idaho, and other surrounding states. I hope it never comes to that. The area I hunted in central Idaho has been destroyed by the wolves...........this horse has been beat to death over and over again, but I am always happy to hear from COs that there are NO wolves in Utah. It makes me feel better about shooting the large coyotes that could be roaming some of these areas.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Who the hell is this ***** guy he sounds like a real *******'!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Dekashika said:


> I have spent a considerable amount of time in the Fishlake area, and would not be surprized if there were wolves there.
> 
> Personally, I think there are few wolves spread out in several areas of Utah, probably more than people think. I feel that they have probably yet to establish large packs, and that is why we have yet to see some of the same destruction of game such as that in Idaho, and other surrounding states. I hope it never comes to that. The area I hunted in central Idaho has been destroyed by the wolves...........this horse has been beat to death over and over again, but *I am always happy to hear from COs that there are NO wolves in Utah. It makes me feel better about shooting the large coyotes that could be roaming some of these areas.[/*quote]
> 
> That's a great way to look at it. :lol:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> horsesma said:
> 
> 
> > This wolf was taken in Canada. The same area where the Yellowstone pack wolfs came from. :shock:
> ...


http://www.yellowstone-bearman.com/wolves.html
I don't think it is doctored. Check out the size of the wolf in this article. It also shows the areas in Canada where the wolves were captured.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

As long as there is an official position of, "There are NO WOLVES IN UTAH", then you will continue to see NO WOLVES IN UTAH for exactly the reason that the mojority of hunters, ranchers, cattlemen, and your random gun happy ******* types, will continue to shoot whatever they see, and they will not ever get to have enough of a population that it is detrimental.
A few wolves here and there breeding in small families and keeping a low profile will never become a ravaging pack system that destroys the big game in an area like has happened in Yellowstone and surround. Primarily because every time one of them shows it's head near an armed rancher, hunter, etc. It becomes a coyote and goes away. :twisted: 

I would bet that if anyone actually knew how many times SSS was practiced, they would be shocked at just how many and of what species that "don't exist here" really do. :shock:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> Who the hell is this ***** guy he sounds like a real ****'!


Google panorama outfitters if you want to know who ***** is.........................


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell is this ***** guy he sounds like a real ****'!
> ...


No I really don't care, I was just making conversation.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Some rancher dude caught a black wolf in a trap in Box Elder County a few years back. As far as I know, that's the only documented wolf in Utah in modern times.

Here ya go:

http://wolves.wordpress.com/2006/09/14/ ... yote-trap/



> *Likely wolf found dead in northern Utah coyote trap*
> 
> September 14, 2006 - Ralph Maughan
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

As I recall, DNA forensic studies on this particular animal demonstrated that it was a wolf/dog hybrid, not a wild wolf.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Jed said:


> Some rancher dude caught a black wolf in a trap in Box Elder County a few years back. As far as I know, that's the only documented wolf in Utah in modern times.
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> ...


----------



## addicted-hunter (Nov 12, 2008)

interesting fact that i thought you would all like to here> about a month ago i was out fishing the green river and every night you could hear howling. on the last day of the trip we ran into the government traper and he told us that he was after a pack of five or six wolf and two of them were wearing collars. he said that they came from wyoming and he had been following them the whole way and now he was trying to take them back to where they were collared in the first place>


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

addicted-hunter said:


> interesting fact that i thought you would all like to here> about a month ago i was out fishing the green river and every night you could hear howling. on the last day of the trip we ran into the government traper and he told us that he was after a pack of five or six wolf and two of them were wearing collars. he said that they came from wyoming and he had been following them the whole way and now he was trying to take them back to where they were collared in the first place>


That's not fair. I would like to send them back from were they came also. Heaven!!


----------



## Donkeylipz (3 mo ago)

Hi. Spent lots of time in Utah, fish lake,Boulder, Monroe, thousand lakes etc. In 2007 me and a buddy Spent 65 days at Bowery havens rv park. We would drive down towards koosharem to use our phone in the a.m's ,and one morning on the way down about 7 a.m we spotted what looked to be a Gray Wolf between the lake and the road after lakeside resort.. I hit the brakes and backed up but it was already gone. We went about our day and fished Monroe mtn. When we returned later that evening, Jeff at bowery haven told us there was a ranger there asking around because of reports of a Wolf sighting on the mtn,and we had not yet told anyone about our sighting. It looked like a typical gray Wolf,and it wasn't small,stood stout with a chest that stuck out..Not sure if anyone got a pic or if it was confirmed or not, Wild or hybrid,but DWR was looking for it,and Ranger told us it may have been a lone Wolf with no pack.. Is skinwalker ranch real? 😋


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Donkeylipz said:


> Hi. Spent lots of time in Utah, fish lake,Boulder, Monroe, thousand lakes etc. In 2007 me and a buddy Spent 65 days at Bowery havens rv park. We would drive down towards koosharem to use our phone in the a.m's ,and one morning on the way down about 7 a.m we spotted what looked to be a Gray Wolf between the lake and the road after lakeside resort.. I hit the brakes and backed up but it was already gone. We went about our day and fished Monroe mtn. When we returned later that evening, Jeff at bowery haven told us there was a ranger there asking around because of reports of a Wolf sighting on the mtn,and we had not yet told anyone about our sighting. It looked like a typical gray Wolf,and it wasn't small,stood stout with a chest that stuck out..Not sure if anyone got a pic or if it was confirmed or not, Wild or hybrid,but DWR was looking for it,and Ranger told us it may have been a lone Wolf with no pack.. Is skinwalker ranch real? 😋


Any videos?

Uh....I thought the Skinwalker Ranch was in Uintah County?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I love it when new members resurrect 13+ year old threads! It is my favorite. 

Zero chance there are wolves on Boulder Mountain. That place has 7 million trail cameras on it. At second thought, maybe trail cams don't pick up wolves? That's probably a better explanation.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just to add to the questions of wolves, how about that one that was shot down out of Beaver a number of years ago? But without tracking information there is no idea on just where that lobo wandered. 









Young wolf mistaken for coyote shot, killed in Beaver County


Two men in Beaver County shot an animal attacking a cow that has since been confirmed as a young female wolf. Wolf sightings are becoming increasingly common, but there is no evidence a pack has been established in the state.




www.ksl.com





There was a wolf here in Colorado a number of years ago that came out of Wyoming south of Evenston through Utah and into Colorado's Book Cliffs a little south east of where the Divide Road crosses into Colorado. There was documented scat and prints just north of De Beque off of I-70. That wolf was then tracked to a area north of Vail and it then backtracked before it was killed south of Steamboat Springs. I can't remember just how it was killed but there was a map of it's GPS tracking colar.


----------



## Donkeylipz (3 mo ago)

wyogoob said:


> Any videos?
> 
> Uh....I thought the Skinwalker Ranch was in Uintah County?


Hi. Like i was saying, not sure if anyone got photos or vid, when i backed up it was gone,but we weren't the only ones to see it hence the ranger being up there asking around cause of reports from other people,and i did not see a tracking collar.. idk about Boulder, but we saw this at fishlake, good point on trail cams. The beaver female wolf was recent, and pretty deep into the state,seems like its more and more common in last 10yr to see them, whats next panguitch lol..Skinwalker is in Uintah , I was just asking if it's real or bs, separate topic lol..


----------



## Donkeylipz (3 mo ago)

Vanilla said:


> I love it when new members resurrect 13+ year old threads! It is my favorite.
> 
> Zero chance there are wolves on Boulder Mountain. That place has 7 million trail cameras on it. At second thought, maybe trail cams don't pick up wolves? That's probably a better explanation.


Lmao that's how I do it 🤣.. saw someone on TV talking about wolves in Utah last night and went down the worm hole lol.. started searching and was surprised how many current sightings there were. Good point on the trail cams.. can't wait to get back up there for more fishlake macks, it's a special area for sure!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Just to add to the questions of wolves, how about that one that was shot down out of Beaver a number of years ago? But without tracking information there is no idea on just where that lobo wandered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with this tale and the map(s). The wolf traveled hundreds, perhaps millions, of miles. And it went past thousands, perhaps millions, of trail cameras. 

Any videos? Any videos of it in Utah?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> And it went past thousands, perhaps millions, of trail cameras.
> 
> Any videos? Any videos of it in Utah?


I heard that it was camera shy


Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------

